# Yellow Dog Degree



## KevinPierce (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone heard of this side degree?  I've seen people talk about it in Indiana bit I can't find any information on it.  I'm trying to  think of ways to get attendence up in Lodge.  I thought conferring fun side degrees would help.

Any other side degrees anyone know would be awesome too.!




Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 27, 2018)

I've heard on it but do not know the particulars or it or seen it performed.


----------



## Matt L (Feb 28, 2018)

I happen to be a yellow dog.  I received it at Grand Lodge session a few years ago.  It was short, quick and fun.  Mostly a fundraiser for the widows and orphans fund.  I think it cost $5.00  back when I got it.  As far as any written ritual, I'm not sure it exists.


----------



## KevinPierce (Feb 28, 2018)

Matt L said:


> I happen to be a yellow dog.  I received it at Grand Lodge session a few years ago.  It was short, quick and fun.  Mostly a fundraiser for the widows and orphans fund.  I think it cost $5.00  back when I got it.  As far as any written ritual, I'm not sure it exists.


Thanks for the info.  I will contact my Grand Lodge and see if they know anything about it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Many brothers in my state have taken it, but I've never been around when it has been conferred. I am a member of the Masonic Order of the Four Black Llamas. You can get it on the Sunday night of the York Rite Summer Assembly in Maggie Valley, N.C.


----------



## Matt L (Apr 8, 2018)

Companion Joe said:


> Many brothers in my state have taken it, but I've never been around when it has been conferred. I am a member of the Masonic Order of the Four Black Llamas. You can get it on the Sunday night of the York Rite Summer Assembly in Maggie Valley, N.C.



JD Crockett and Tommy Foster have mentioned this 'Order of the Four Black Llamas".  It is certainly steeped in mystery. One day I'll get to Maggie Valley.  I missed Grand Lodge this year due to some medical issues.


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

I was wondering where you were when I didn't bump into you. I hope things are better now.

The Four Black Llamas is an order based on actual events. That's all I can say.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 8, 2018)

Matt L said:


> JD Crockett and Tommy Foster have mentioned this 'Order of the Four Black Llamas".





Companion Joe said:


> The Four Black Llamas is an order based on actual events. That's all I can say.


I haven't heard of this.


----------



## chrmc (Apr 8, 2018)

KevinPierce said:


> Thanks for the info.  I will contact my Grand Lodge and see if they know anything about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Smart move, and check if side degrees are legal. I'm pretty sure they are not permitted in Texas if conferred as a degree.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 16, 2018)

Matt L said:


> JD Crockett and Tommy Foster have mentioned this 'Order of the Four Black Llamas".  It is certainly steeped in mystery. One day I'll get to Maggie Valley.  I missed Grand Lodge this year due to some medical issues.


Are the Four Black Llamas only found in Tenn. or other states ?

(and I note your PGM is a member http://www.grandlodge-tn.org/main/GLTN-page.asp?p=25&ID=263 )


----------



## Matt L (Apr 21, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Are the Four Black Llamas only found in Tenn. or other states ?
> 
> (and I note your PGM is a member http://www.grandlodge-tn.org/main/GLTN-page.asp?p=25&ID=263 )



It is a side degree that one can get if you attend a York Rite retreat in Maggie Valley North Carolina.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 23, 2018)

very good cause...


----------

